# Pennzoil platinum euro 5w30 oil dexos 2



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Just FYI for those that use this oil it is on sale at Walmart for $22.97 for five quart jug


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> Just FYI for those that use this oil it is on sale at Walmart for $22.97 for five quart jug


Where do you live? I haven't seen Euro L (dexos2) at Wally World for that price since they first introduced it over a year ago and then within 3 months the price jump up to $25.68. On the internet and the local Wally Worlds around me all are selling at $25.68 per 5 qt jug and there are only a few that still even carry it on the shelves. Autozone also quite over a year ago and they couldn't understand why it wasn't selling at $37.98 a jug.

Let me know where one can still find Euro L for $22/jug and Ill buy cases of it, this is better then investing in the stock market, over 10% increase in less then a year!!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

theonlypheonix said:


> Where do you live? I haven't seen Euro L at Wally World for that price since they first introduced it over a year ago and then within 3 months the price jump up to $25.68. On the internet and the local Wally Worlds around me all are selling at $25.68 per 5 qt jug and there are only a few that still even carry it on the shelves.
> 
> Let me know where one can find it at that price and Ill buy cases of it, this is better then investing in stocks, over 10% increase in less then a year.


That's so weird...local Wally World in Parker, AZ (pop. 3,500) has it in stock all the time. Local Auto Zone, Napa and Parker Auto don't carry ANY Dexos 2.

Wonder if it's a regional thing?

EDIT: Just realized the question is price...I know my local Walmart has been $25.68 for the last few months. Haven't had a chance to see if it went on sale today.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

theonlypheonix said:


> Where do you live? I haven't seen Euro L (dexos2) at Wally World for that price since they first introduced it over a year ago and then within 3 months the price jump up to $25.68. On the internet and the local Wally Worlds around me all are selling at $25.68 per 5 qt jug and there are only a few that still even carry it on the shelves. Autozone also quite over a year ago and they couldn't understand why it wasn't selling at $37.98 a jug.
> 
> Let me know where one can still find Euro L for $22/jug and Ill buy cases of it, this is better then investing in the stock market, over 10% increase in less then a year!!


I live in a suburb of Indy. I had to have a brief conversation with the Walmart auto service manager and asked him to stock and he did and it took a couple weeks for it to come in. So now I have oil I can use in my diesel five miles from my home.

Walmart just runs promotions, I had been paying 25.68 and now it is 22.97. I plan to stock up.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Looks like our Walmart carries Euro L in the 5.1 qt jugs too, but given that I believe GM Dexos2 is now fully synthetic, I'm not sure it's worth my time given that I can pay the dealer $10 more and not have to deal with another vehicle to change the oil on.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Well, I checked with my dealer's service department and if I provide oil and filter the service with cost about $35. And I've already got 5 jugs and 5 filters soooooooo:music:


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Looks like our Walmart carries Euro L in the 5.1 qt jugs too, but given that I believe GM Dexos2 is now fully synthetic, I'm not sure it's worth my time given that I can pay the dealer $10 more and not have to deal with another vehicle to change the oil on.


That works well as long as they do quality work. I've had a dealership forget to reinstall the oil fill cap, and on the Cruze when still under complemtary service, the last oil change they did they didn't replace the drain plug gasket, and the plug was basically hand tight and leaking.. discovered this when I did my first oil change. Good service is hard to come by in my experience. Doing it myself for me is more about making sure it's done correctly.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

They do, have always been happy with them. And I'm definitely one to do nearly everything myself, including oil changes - but if they can do it for not much more, that means I can have my wife take it in and it's one less vehicle to change oil on.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

All of the Walmarts in my area have the Pennzoil dexos2 for the $22 price. It was recently $25.

I still have a 5L jug of Total Quartz INEO Long Life to use up first but I plan on switching to the Pennzoil.

GM dealers in my area only had the ACDelco dexos2 in bulk, but recently one started carrying the Mobil Super 3000 XE. Jegs also carries it. I was planning on switching to buying the 3 - 5qt pack of Castrol Edge dexos2 on Amazon which was the best price I saw prior to the Walmart find.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

*Orange, CA Walmart*


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Hmm price jumped back up to $26. Guess the "rollback" was only temporary.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

After months of being out of stock at my local Wally World, I just picked up 3 jugs of the Pennzoil Euro L (Dexos2) over this past weekend at the sale price of $22.97/jug. As I previously mentioned this is a better investment then the stock market :th_dblthumb2: (buy low)!

Now I need to find some T6 on sale to restock for my 6.0L PS. Just used up my last 4 gal stock when replacing the rotted out OEM oil pan! I sprayed the new pan with undercoating hoping it will last a little longer this time? :hope: Just love Ford and the acidic salt the road crews use on the roads during winters here in Northern IL.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

They have it in Delavan, Wi Walmart also. I was ready to go on Amazon and buy Mobil One, but this thread just saved me over $30. Once again, you guys fkn rule. Thank you.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Remember, you can always buy it on their website and ship it to your nearest store for no additional charge.

Just be careful because the pictures do not match the description on their oil. They had the 0w40 picture on the 5w30 and the 5w30 picture on the 0w40 for the longest time. They finally have the right picture on the 5w30, but the 0w40 still shows 5w30 and the description says "dexos2", which it is not.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

$22.97 with free shipping over $35.00. So buy the last 2 and they arrive on your doorstep free:bowing:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pennzoil...ategy=PWVAV&visitor_id=LKe8VcRkNXf-AHDfMUJV0w


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

or this.....
https://www.amazon.com/Pennzoil-550...4020572&sr=8-7&keywords=pennzoil+5w-30+euro+l
:tututtongue4:


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

My local store often sells for more than web site price, but if you bring it to their attention they will price match their own web site. (more hassle than just taking it to checkout, but not a big deal).
Or buy online with same day pickup in store, but their web site is so often hacked I hate to give it my credit card info. 

5w30
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pennzoil-Platinum-Euro-5W-30-Motor-Oil-5-qt/179202222

0w40
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pennzoil-Platinum-Euro-0W-40-Motor-Oil-5-qt/163165881


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Taxman said:


> My local store often sells for more than web site price, but if you bring it to their attention they will price match their own web site. (more hassle than just taking it to checkout, but not a big deal).
> Or buy online with same day pickup in store, but their web site is so often hacked I hate to give it my credit card info.
> 
> 5w30
> ...



According to Pennzoil Product page there is no DEXOS2 0W-40 Platinum Euro L. Also not an approved viscosity for the engine.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

I was in Wally world on Saturday. Picked up a jug for $22.97. Much better than Advance Auto of $9.99/quart.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

sailurman said:


> According to Pennzoil Product page there is no DEXOS2 0W-40 Platinum Euro L. Also not an approved viscosity for the engine.


As I mentioned a few post up, the website is in error regarding the 0w40.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

BDCCruze said:


> As I mentioned a few post up, the website is in error regarding the 0w40.


Good to know. I'll just keep running Mobil One 0W40 in Mercedes then. I try to buy a couple jugs when there's a $12/jug rebate. Last fall Wally World had the M1 for $22.44, so I paid just over $2/quart after rebate for ten quarts.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Taxman said:


> Good to know. I'll just keep running Mobil One 0W40 in Mercedes then. I try to buy a couple jugs when there's a $12/jug rebate. Last fall Wally World had the M1 for $22.44, so I paid just over $2/quart after rebate for ten quarts.


Does the MB have an exhaust treatment system? If not, the 0w40 Pennzoil would work just fine. Walmart says the 0w40 is dexos2, which it's not. A non-diesel MB should take the Pennzoil 0w40 without issues. But yeah, you can't beat $22 for Mobil 1. I would stick with that too.


----------



## Bmwx1803 (Jul 16, 2017)

My walmart in Spartanburg sc always has this in stock.


----------



## Merchlewitz (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks for the find on this! Was getting expensive buying ac delco quarts for $8 each...


----------



## Merchlewitz (Aug 3, 2016)

Stocking up this should do for now, on rollback $22.97 I believe.


----------

